# Garmin Power Connector Problem?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble with their Garmin EchoMap 50 connector staying tight enough to keep from powering off if you wiggle the cable, start the engine, cross a wake, or turn the unit around to face the bow?


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I realize it's been about three months since you asked this question - But no, I haven't had an issue with mine. I installed a new 50dv using the bail mount and have had no issues. That said, I don't turn it around or really touch it more than to press a few buttons, but engine starts, cable wiggles, and wake crossings don't seem to affect it in the least.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, answering an old post...Anyway:

The Echomap 50 connector is more flimsy than my previous Garmin 421s. If you overtighten the new crappy red plastic connector it'll pop off the threads and you'll have to tighten it again. The older plug locked much better.

I'm not too happy with the EchoMap50. I needed a box adapter for it to work with my existing sounder and it does not connect to a NMEA 2000 network (the old 421 did!). The biggest disappointment is the uselessness of the wifi connection. Despite having a solid wifi connection I can't download my tracks and waypoints to a PC running Homeport. Why on earth would I need to download tracks to my Iphone? 

End rant.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.

I've calibrated my fingers to just the right torque for getting a firm connection without jumping threads in the connector. That part is good.

Still powers off occasionally when starting the engine. It seems that is from the house voltage dropping while the starter is engaged, and is not all that uncommon. I may redo some connections to see if that fixes that.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I think I over tightened the power supply on my 546 and it turns itself off at worst possible times. That or it just cracked. Regardless, it's a pain in the a&& now. Not sure that helps you but I feel better now. Thanks.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

hookemdano said:


> I think I over tightened the power supply on my 546 and it turns itself off at worst possible times. That or it just cracked. Regardless, it's a pain in the a&& now. Not sure that helps you but I feel better now. Thanks.


Yep, common problem with garmin 546.


----------

